# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الوهن العضلي الشديد ..؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

حالة الوهن العضلي الشديد هي حالة نادرة من اضطراب المناعة الذاتية تصيب العضلات. إن العضلة تنقبض عادة عندما تتلقى رسالة من مستقبل الأسيتيل كولين الموجود فوق سطح الخلية العضلية. وفي "الوهن العضلي الشديد"، يقوم جهاز المناعة على سبيل الخطأ بتصنيع أجسام مضادة تهاجم هذه المستقبلات. ونتيجة لذلك، لا تتلقى العضلات الرسائل التي تأمرها بالانقباض، وتصبح هزيلة واهنة.

‏ويصبح الوهن كبيرا بصفة خاصة في عضلات الوجه، والذراعين والساقين. ويصيب الوهن العضلي النساء أكثر من الرجال. ولدى النساء، عادة ما يحدث هذا المرض بين 20 و 30 ‏سنة، أما لدى الرجال، فإنه يبدأ عادة بعد سن الخمسين.

‏لا يتبع الوهن العضلي الشديد نمطا يمكن التنبؤ به. فقد يحدث تدريجيا أو فجأة. فهو مرض يتسم بفترات حادة (توهجات) يعقبها فترات من الشفاء التام (فترات هدوء).
‏
إن العضلة المصابة تصاب بالإرهاق ‏بشكل سريع وعلى نحو غير طبيعي. على سبيل المثال، تكرار محاولة الإمساك بشيء ثقيل يؤدي إلى أن تصبح القبضة شيئا فشيئا أكثر ضعفا من ذي قبل. أغلب الناس أيضا يلحظون ضعف وتهدل الجفون مع الرؤية المزدوجة لأن عضلات تحريك العين أيضا ضعيفة.

‏قد يحدث الوهن أيضا بعضلات الوجه، أو البلعوم، أو الصوت أو الرقبة، مما يجعل هناك صعوبة في الكلام (مثل عدم وضوح الكلمات عند التحدث) وفي الأكل أو ابتلاع الطعام (مما يسبب الشرقة أو السعال). بعض الناس تضعف أذرعتهم أو سيقانهم. أما النوع الحاد من الوهن العضلي الشديد فقد يسبب الوهن في العضلات التي تتحكم في التنفس. وبعض الأحوال - مثل نزول الحيض، أو الضغوط العصبية، أو العدوى - يمكنها إحداث نكسات مفاجئة.




‏خيارات العلاج

‏استشر طبيبك إذا أصبت بأعراض الوهن العضلي الشديد. وسوف يفحصك الطبيب وقد يجري تحاليل دم بحثا عن الأجسام المضادة للمناعة الذاتية والتي تسبب المرض. وهناك اختبار تشخيصي آخر يتضمن حقن مادة "إيدروفونيوم"، التي تعمل على زيادة الناقل العصبي المسمى "أسيتيل كولين"، عند نقطة الاتصال العصبي"العضلي، وتحسن مؤقتا من القوة العضلية. رسم العضلات الكهربائي أيضا يستخدم عادة للمساعدة في الوصول إلى التشخيص.

‏ويعتمد العلاج على شدة المرض. وفي الحالات الطفيفة، يمكن في الغالب السيطرة على الأعراض (ويمكن استعادة أغلب الوظائف) باستعمال الأدوية طويلة المفعول مثل "البيريدوستيجمين".

‏أما أصحاب الحالات الشديدة فقد يكون من المفيد لهم استئصال الغدة الزعترية (وهي غدة صغيرة قرب قاعدة العنق)، وهي الغدة التي توجه الهجمات المتلفة للمناعة الذاتية. واستئصال الغدة قد يحقق شفاء دائما.

‏الجرعات المرتفعة من عقاقير الكورتيزون تساعد على الإقلال من الالتهاب وتبطئ من هجمة جهاز المناعة. العقاقير الأخرى التي تهدئ جهاز المناعة قد تستعمل أيضا، أما في الحالات الشديدة، فقد يحتاج الأمر لعملية فصل البلازما (وفيها يتم ترشيح الأجسام المضادة الضارة من الدم).

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يبعدنا عن الامراض 

مشكورة الوردة معلومات رائعة

----------


## (dodo)

مشكورة عالمعلومات  :Eh S(17):

----------

